# address space collision, first line at boot time?

## agrypa1

Hi,

The first line at boot time that I can see is this:

```
pci 0000:00:00.0: address space collision: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref] already in use
```

And dmesg output reveals such things:

```
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

pci 0000:00:00.0: address space collision: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref] already in use

pci 0000:00:00.0: can't reserve [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

Switching to clocksource jiffies

pnp: PnP ACPI init

```

where should I start to even think about resolving this issue?

I don't even know whether it hurts my system or not.

Agryppa

----------

## eccerr0r

Question is...anything not working? if everything looks good, then there's no problem  :Very Happy: 

The d000-0000 region is usually mapped to video card memory, so that would be the first suspect.  Two video cards?

lspci -vvv might give some more clues as to what's occupying the memory region.

----------

## roarinelk

Try adding "pci=use_crs" to the kernel's commandline.

It solved similar collisions for me.

----------

